# Postoperative heterotopic calcification hip



## Tonyj (Oct 7, 2015)

Can someone assist with an ICD 10 code for "Postoperative heterotopic calcification hip"?


----------



## graceroni13 (Oct 7, 2015)

M61.4_? I hate how ICD-9 had a code, but ICD-10 doesn't haha. i used to use 728.13


----------

